

Animated Engines - streblo
http://www.animatedengines.com/

======
cousin_it
Fascinating. And I had no idea that most engines could be explained in a 2D
picture, without the need to go 3D.

------
10ren
Looks cool, so I feel churlish complaining, but I'd prefer it if the speed was
varied by changing the distance/rotation moved, rather than the time delay
between frames. i.e. like true slow-motion from a high fps camera.

 _EDIT_ unfortunately, the approach he used precludes this:
<http://www.animatedengines.com/howto.shtml> I guess it illustrates how rare
it is to combine domain expertise (like that guy has), with an unrelated
expertise in animation. If you have both (or access to them), you can make
difficult things much easier, and so create value.

~~~
mattk
Hi, I'm the site author. Here's an experimental SVG page that addresses your
comment. I may be switching to that one of these days.

<http://animatedengines.com/svg/test.xhtml>

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. And, I'd love to get your feedback on
the SVG page.

-Matt

~~~
10ren
Cool, thanks. The main motion works for me (FF 2, linux, on a eeePC 900MHz),
except for black circles that appear and disappear near the center, in 3
locations (only one is visible at a time, and sometimes none are).

Here's results from your test that gives performance figures
(<http://animatedengines.com/svg/testp.xhtml>), running with several tabs
open:

    
    
        fps              10      20      30      50
        Average overrun  -0.091  30.212  46.919  59.707
    

(I let it update a few times to settle down before pasting the figures, so
they represent an average of the "average overrun").

Maybe it doesn't matter so much if the fps is slow for more complex engines?
If the change between updates is small enough, it will look pretty smooth. Is
it important to be able to make the machine rotate fast? I mean, it looks
cool, but does the viewer gain greater understanding from this? (I'm not being
rhetorical - I really don't know. Maybe it gives an overall feel for the
engine's operation).

Sorry, I don't have any experience with JS animation to address the issues you
mention. Some people here probably do though - or why not ask on
<http://stackoverflow.com> ? It's often excellent for clear technical
questions.

------
okeumeni
I always have a great deal of respect for a person who takes time to share
knowledge is such an amazing way.

Great Job!!

------
lowkey
As a mechanical engineer may I say, "This is simply awesome!"

------
sanj
I love old aircraft rotary engines:

<http://www.animatedengines.com/gnome.shtml>

Aside, this is one of the few sites that makes legitimate use of animated
gifs.

------
jacquesm
by far my favourite:

<http://www.animatedengines.com/vstirling.shtml>

